# CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 Question



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Have any of you when taking this combination noticed extremely sore joints

The first week i took this I felt really good.. walking round feeling full and pumped all the time..

But second week in and my joints fee sore especially wrists, knees and ankles..

I am thinking should I lower the dosages but I don't know which one is responsible for this or is it the combination of both... I still feel nice and full and I am also leaning up it feels strange..

I have been taking HGH since March but the whole time I have been on I never felt like this I did have sore joints for a wee bit but not as bad as right now.. I have stopped taking HGH in favour of the CJC-1295 & GHRP-6

Also I am gonna continue taking this combination until I come back from my hols at end of september...I will then start a course of AAS but I also have some HGH in the fridge so I would like to do a combination of AAS, HGH and the CJC-1295 & GHRP-6

I am thinking CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 first thing and last thing at night and will shoot my HGH either Pre workout or P/Wo..

I am unsure but if anyone can give me any feedback on what has worked for them I would be much appreciated..

I would give Reps but I don't know how to give Reps...

Also on a side note I notice I am very tired since starting this feel really drowsy all day since starting this..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you know what this combination actually does??

it releases then amplifies the release of Natty GH this is what is causeing the sore joints as your not used to this amount of Natty GH......this is also the reason for your tiredness.....


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

do these sides go away after a while paul ?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate just as the sides with GH do you can lower the dose as the 100mcg dose is for a 100kg man i believe


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have reduced the dose and I feel better...my joints aren't aching anymore... I am do weigh over 100Kg...

I have had similar sypmtoms when I first took HGH but not as severe as this past week at least I know I purchased decent stuff.. I feel I have leaned out somewhat but holding a good weight...

I cannot wait to try this when on a course...


----------



## flashskate13 (Jul 4, 2009)

As they are legal to sell! Has anyone used internet site to buy them because most sites I have found are American or china based! And my source doesn't get them in so this is the only route I've got!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I get mine from America...from an internet site and I haven't had any problems just look around...and get lots of information about how to mix and take these to get best effect.. I recommend Professional muscle and a guy called DatBrue he knows his stuff..loads of info..


----------



## flashskate13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I will looking to it is all ok to import it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I get mine from America...from an internet site and I haven't had any problems just look around...and get lots of information about how to mix and take these to get best effect.. I recommend *Professional muscle and a guy called DatBrue he knows his stuff..loads of info*..


amen to that


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I tell you what i get really clicky fingers on ghrp-6 ? kinda weird, but i went on holiday for a week and wasnt using and it went now im back and using ghrp 6 again its back,

mainly in my left fingers but in both really, more pronounced shortly after shooting ?


----------

